# Marion a all-star



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

would you put him in you all star roster.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

daz what im talkin about !


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh hells no!!!!!!!!!
Not even close


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Oh hells no!!!!!!!!!
> Not even close


Give me a break, since when is 20 and 10 not good enough to be considered for the All-Star team. No, he won't be voted in over Duncan and KG but he is still All-Star game material.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> Give me a break, since when is 20 and 10 not good enough to be considered for the All-Star team. No, he won't be voted in over Duncan and KG but he is still All-Star game material.


He's not better than Webber and Brand either. He doesn't make his teammates better IMO


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Suns aren't doing too bad this year though, they'll be real tough next year when Amare becomes even a large offensive threat. A 3 headed monster of Marion, Marbury and Stoudamire is gonna be tough for teams to handle.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not better than Webber and Brand either. He doesn't make his teammates better IMO


or Rasheed. or Gasol


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Suns aren't doing too bad this year though, they'll be real tough next year when Amare becomes even a large offensive threat. A 3 headed monster of Marion, Marbury and Stoudamire is gonna be tough for teams to handle.


They got off to a good start and I think thats misleading, they're headed down hill IMO at least this year. But I do agree with you Amare is gonna be real good, look out in 2 years he should be an allstar.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> or Rasheed. or Gasol


Jamison or Peja


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> They got off to a good start and I think thats misleading, they're headed down hill IMO at least this year. But I do agree with you Amare is gonna be real good, look out in 2 years he should be an allstar.


Headed down hill because they have no Center and no great depth except for Johnson and Goggs.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamison or Peja


I almost put them too, but their alot closer, however I personally think their better too.

Suns just "don't have it" for whatever reason and their only bright spot seems to be Amare. I have no idea where this franchise is headed or what they should do.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamison or Peja


And what about DIRK, how did we forget him.

Marion is barely in the top 10 PF in the West! Thats crazy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*edit*

Marion is a SF. And besides that what does Brand do to make his teammates better? Just take a look at your Clippers, or Gasol or Rasheed, or Peja, or Jamison.

What a joke.

Marion puts up 20+ 10+ 2+spg 1+bpg

The only forwards ahead of Marion are Webber, Duncan, Dirk, Garnett and argueably Brand.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> You idiot , now you lost it all.
> 
> Marion is a SF. And besides that what does Brand do to make his teammates better? Just take a look at your Clippers, or Gasol or Rasheed, or Peja, or Jamison.
> ...


I thought he played both  Brand is waaaaaay better.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

nope Marion is exculsivly a SF he's only 6-7/6-8.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

be real, marion better then Brand,Gasol,Wallace,Peja


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> be real, marion better then Brand,Gasol,Wallace,Peja


Why dont you do a comparison between Marion and Brand, then maybe you'll see whose a better player! There is no doubt.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow clip show, how could you not consider Marion one of the top 10 forwards in the West? Jamison, Peja, Gasol, Wallace better than Shawn? Marion averages 20.3 points, 10 rebounds, 1.8 assists, 2.04 steals and 1.3 blocks per game. That's more points than Brand, Peja, Gasol, and Wallace. More rebounds than every one of those players except Brand (coming from the SF position, remember), and more steals than any of those players. Marion also has more double-doubles than all of those players except Brand, and including Nowitski and Webber (interestingly, Stoudamire is tied for 21st on the list with 7...not bad). The guy is certainly a top 10 forward, and probably a top 5 SF in the West, most deserving of an all-star invitation (probably not better than Brand outright, but because of the difference in their games, it's arguable). Oh, and not only do Marion's stats speak for themselves, he does all of this as the second option on offense. There's no telling what he could do with a pass-first PG (I know, I know, Marbury averages 8.1 assists per game, good for third in the league...but the guy is a shooter; that's why the Suns traded for him, and that's what he does best). You are right about one thing, though. The Suns are a center away from seriously contending in the West...maybe Kandiman will be interested in playing for a team that actually signs its free agents  Ok, I rescind that last cheap shot...but lets look at the stats before making rash statements.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

A quote from the nba.com frontpage and their leading article today...

''Making All-Star selections is seldom easy, but choosing from the crowded list of talent-rich Western forwards is tougher than ever. KG, Duncan, C-Webb, Dirk, Marion; the list is very long, but NBA.com can help you sort through the options. Then make your choice for the best forwards in the West.''


Mmmmm guess who they omitted?


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marion leads the suns in every catagory except assist.....now how much does that say ?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> A quote from the nba.com frontpage and their leading article today...
> 
> ''Making All-Star selections is seldom easy, but choosing from the crowded list of talent-rich Western forwards is tougher than ever. KG, Duncan, C-Webb, Dirk, Marion; the list is very long, but NBA.com can help you sort through the options. Then make your choice for the best forwards in the West.''
> ...


guess who the fans omitted http://www.nba.com/news/all_star_ballot_021219.html


:laugh:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> be real, marion better Gasol


I am real and you are wrong. Don't forget about Horry and Pippen! Wow, what a twist they were!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

WESTERN CONFERENCE

Forwards: Tim Duncan (SA) 492,245; Kevin Garnett (Min) 474,074; Dirk Nowitzki (Dal) 450,467; Chris Webber (Sac) 355,360; Elton Brand (LAC) 109,802; Peja Stojakovic (Sac) 101,615; Pau Gasol (Mem) 91,594; Robert Horry (LAL) 75,863; Scottie Pippen (Por) 71,351; Rasheed Wallace (Por) 71,226.


how the hell dose shawn marion not even make the list and old pippen and old horry, marion is better than peja and horry and walace and pipppen.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Remember everyone, all-star voting only picks the starters for the games, not the whole team. Just because the Suns have a fan base in a coma doesn't mean that Marion won't play in the game. As it stands right now, Duncan and Garnett will start (rightfully so), but the coaches get to pick the rest. I'm betting that Marion will probably get more consideration than Robert Horry, Scottie Pippen, or Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

ohh yeah i forgot that.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sunsfan</b>!
> Wow clip show, how could you not consider Marion one of the top 10 forwards in the West? Jamison, Peja, Gasol, Wallace better than Shawn? Marion averages 20.3 points, 10 rebounds, 1.8 assists, 2.04 steals and 1.3 blocks per game.


You didn't mention FG%, 3pt% and FT%. Are those stats good?


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I didn't mention 3p% because the only players that actually take three point shots with any consistency are Marion and Peja. Likewise, field goal percentage would be skewed becuase of the difference in style that they play (e.g., Marion and Peja are more perimeter while Gasol and Jamison are more interior players), however free throw percentage would be o.k. to look at without having to adjust for style of play. So, let's take a look

Peja - .865
Marion - .859
Jamison - .815
Gasol/Wallace - less than .800

Again, we see Marion second only to the sweet-shooting Peja in FT%. Considering that Marion scores 6 more points and grabs 5 more boards a game, 6 tenths of a percent probably isn't enough to give Peja the nod as the better player. The others, with the exception of Jamison, aren't close.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

he is so underrated... i sure hope to see him in the ASG


----------



## Showtime (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Suns aren't doing too bad this year though, they'll be real tough next year when Amare becomes even a large offensive threat. A 3 headed monster of Marion, Marbury and Stoudamire is gonna be tough for teams to handle.


Gasol sucks, and so do the grizzlies. Marion deserves the spot and so does steph.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, well, guess who made the all-star team (Marion, and Stephon to boot), and guess who was omitted (no Elton Brand). I guess that settles that...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Gasol sucks, and so do the grizzlies. Marion deserves the spot and so does steph


You are the one that sucks

I voted for Marion to be in the All-Star, and I am glad he has been selected (he is a very complete SF). Still,I think Gasol is close to Marion in terms of quality , but Gasol has much more competence with the west PFs (Duncan,Dirk,Webber and Brand (Stoudamire will be included in the list soon  ))

By the way, Starbury is a good pick also


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Suns just "don't have it" for whatever reason and their only bright spot seems to be Amare. I have no idea where this franchise is headed or what they should do.


Hahaha a Clipper fan saying this.


Don't forget who the worst-run team in all of proffesional sports in North America (possibly even the world) is.


----------

